# Temporal lobe Cyst &Lt Vertebral Artery Dominance?



## TamaraM (Aug 14, 2012)

I am working on a MR-MRA HEAD WO,MRA NECK WO/W  the ordering is cyst in the temporal lobe and the impression is Left vertebral artery dominance, Otherwise, unremarkable.

I am having troubles finding an ICD-9 dx code for both temporal lobe cyst, and lt verebral artery dominance. 

Any ideas please ... THANK YOU!


----------



## salCCS (Aug 17, 2012)

cyst in the temporal lobe - 348.0 

Left vertebral artery dominance, Otherwise, unremarkable- 447.8 is the only code I can find.


----------

